# اذا ممكن يا اخوة flow chart of SFC PLC for elevator



## Eng/adham (27 مايو 2011)

يا اخوة من يستطيع المساعدة انا عملت flow chart

باستخدام sfc ولكنه طويل

هل احد يستطيع المساعدة رجاء ؟؟!!


----------

